# Cuba's Chunks - Look how we've grown!



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

_Hi Fans! 
We're 5 weeks and 4 days old, and we're Biiiiiiiiig babies now!
This is me - *Squid* - I've been appointed the Official Spokeskitten cos I have the loudest voice: 









And there is a reason for that - I am a Special kitten - I am *special needs* because I was born deaf. This means I will have to find a special home where I stay indoors, and one of my brothers or sisters will go to live with me too to be my "ears". My best friends are the other two white kittens:

my brother *Eno* (who said he was too busy to give interviews today):









or my sister *Phish*:









I wear a special little collar so our Two Legs Mum knows who I am, and I'm going to have beautiful baby-blue eyes all my life.









Here is mum with my black & white sister whose nickname is *Velvet* because she's the most elegant and has a very very short velvety coat which shines like silk:









We don't feed from mum much anymore, we're Big Kittens now and have been using a Litter Tray (well, mostly...) from 4 weeks old!!!

This is my brother *Elver* - he's a real pin-up, everso photogenic:

























And last but not least, my sister who hasn't really chosen a name yet because she's a bit different to the rest of us! From 3 weeks old she was first out of the nest and she looooves people. She cuddles up to Two Legs Mum and purrs and gives her kisses, stares into her face and follows her everywhere! Two legs Mum says she's an 'old soul' whatever that means, and keeping looking at her saying "Who *are* you???" and wet stuff comes out of her eyes. 

















There you go... people are funny things!

Well I hope you enjoyed our pics... time to go now, mum is calling us to explore the hallway and sort out Two Legs junk mail which is no longer in a neat pile on the side table but all over the floor ready to read. Next we have an appointment to make the big hairy Dog thing go out into the garden, funny that, he won't come near us and always threatens to leave home when we're racing up & down the hall!

Squeak to you again soon with more of our mews!_


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

they are so lovely, love white cats, i have 2.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> they are so lovely, love white cats, i have 2.


Thank you! 

The Tortie is odd.... maybe because I've only had oriental/Siamese kittens before - and not for a long time - but surely it's not usual for a kitten at 3-4 weeks to start to follow me around, rub her head on my finger, and now she purrs like a train, stares into my eyes, washes me and is floppy like a ragdoll...?

The others just aren't yet as people orientated, and I wouldn't really expect them to be at 5 weeks.... She makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up a bit... like she's been here before or something!

I've only known one cat like this before and that was my first Siamese, who I got at 10 weeks - she did the staring at me thing too from the day we picked her up and was very bonded to me all her life. Blimey, it almost makes you believe in reincarnation doesn't it!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

gorgoeus - and the tortie is fabulous!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awwwwwww :001_wub: I'll take the white and grey one please?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

The special soulmates in your life do come back, I am a great believer in that.

The lady I bought my first breeding queen from was always saying "this one's been here before" 

Lovely babies :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

They are gorgeous. The tortie is lovely, as are the white ones, actually, they are *all gorgeous!*


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

What beautiful little babies!!

Love the commentry you gave for the pictures, had me giggling out loud.

I call the tortie kitten and the little deaf white one, if you'd like to pop them in a box and post them this way that would be great


----------



## Maisy's Mummy (Aug 30, 2009)

Awww they are so cute. I want them all.
Are you keeping the Tortie since she likes you so much?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwwww!! They are just the cutest little kitties ever!! I love them all......i wouldn't be able to decide which one to choose so i will take them all. Thanks! 

I love the fact that Cuba has had such a varitey of colours and all of them are ones people will pick as favorite colours!


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

They are all stunning looking.
I would never be able to choose just one.
Ive always had a soft spot for white cats though.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww thanks kittens for the commentary he he they are all gorgeous


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

beautiful babies..................


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

_I am *SULKING!* and I am going to take it out on this sparkly spider! First I am going to pummel him into submission, then I am going to bite *all* his leggies off... *one* by *one*! (Don't ask what I've got planned for the pink pom pom).









First of all that foghorn Squid, oops! shouldn't be mean about my deaf bruv but he don't 'arf bray, not his fault cos he doesn't have a volume control (or an off switch! hee hee). Wouldn't let me get a meep in sideways.

Just got to add, never mind all that nonsense about me not knowing what my name is.... Are Two Leggies stupid or *what*?? I've been trying to tell her for *days*... staring up into her eyes, waiting for the right noise to come out of her mouth, batting her nose when she nearly gets it... doh! Forget about positive reinforcement training, I was just about ready to put the kitty boot in.

And then she goes all watery when I try to say it myself, I keep opening my mouth trying to make the sound, she just thinks its them Silent Miaows. Blimey, if you had a small kitten staring you in the face, opening and shutting its mouth like a little goldfish, wouldn't you think it was trying to say something?

Anyway enough of that... (Oh shurrup Squid - Elver, give him a poke, would you?).

My Name is *Lama*. As in Dalai.
The silly Two Leg finally got it. Phew._


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh Sue they are stunning!!! so just one of the white kittens is deaf? poor little thing. How do you know their eyes will stay blue? the white ones?

Your blue and white is stunning, and your right its marking are so like my Harry's. 

Have you got homes for any of them yet? 

Wow they are doing good with litter and food already, mine arent showing any interest what so ever in food.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i want squid, he wud fit right in here!!! xx


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

I want them all 

Sue they are gorgeous and the commentary is brilliant, had me in stitches


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

awww how cute are they?? 

Id like them all please 

I love white cats i have a long haired blue eye and green eyed female  vets throught she was deaf but shes not shes very clever 

Oh and my tabby im sure is my old black and white cat called mouse back, hes sooooo much like her its unreal, so defo believe they come back


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

_Hold on.... Isn't a lama one of those long leggedy goaty things from South America?_


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Errrr.........still waiting for my ''special' package??

I am expecting these kittens in the next week or so.............mine, all mine............

Kittens and ESS pups. I can't wait the for postman!! LOL!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Just adorable...lovely pics.


----------

